# Evinrude 18hp Throttle Linkage Questions



## samuelh1987 (Apr 21, 2018)

When working on the 1967 Evinrude 18 I just acquired I heard a loud clang and lost throttle response with the tiller handle. I got looking around and saw a threaded bushing laying on the floor. Naturally, I screwed the threaded end back into the throttle assembly and was able to use the tiller once again. This only lasted for a few twists and it fell out again. I screwed it in again and watched it when using the tiller and its unscrewing itself as you advance and retard the throttle. Temporarily, I've attached a piece of aluminum to hold the bushing in place. Am I missing something with how this should all go together? Is it okay to use something like loctite on the threads?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2018)

Go to marine engine and look at the diagrams either for the 1967 20hp or the 1966 18hp. 
Lower unit group. Items #82 and #83
Also looks like your steering bracket is broken? 
That is the best I can do with the pictures. If you need more we can go from here.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 21, 2018)

It appears there's been shade tree work done. I also didn't notice the crack until I took the pictures. The part that fell out isn't on any parts list. I'm beginning to think some.one tapped the throttle control gear with a threaded insert because the actual bushing was lost. I'll try to get more pictures in just a bit.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 21, 2018)

Updated below


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 22, 2018)

After talking to the marineengine guys overnight it appears this is not a factory part. Here is a better photo of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2018)

What you are now doing I call an "SRS" or "Sin Removal Service". Where others before you have done poor work and you are now finding and correcting it. 
Keep going as you are on the right track so far. 
While you are there you may as well pull the tiller handle, disassemble, clean the corrosion out of where the bushings go and lube and re-assemble. You will enjoy the difference. 
BTW - If you look at that part you removed I am betting the slot was hand cut into it. The part looks like a 9.9-15hp recoil starter mount screw with the hex cut off and modified to what it is now. The sector gear had to have been drilled and tapped to accept it. Those gears will wear and break the bottom off them occasionally. If it was then it was kind of an impressive thought process and repair to me! 
Look at item #10 and see if that is what it looks like it started out as.
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1990&hp=15&model=E15EESR&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Rewind+Starter


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 22, 2018)

I believe you are correct! I did take the tiller apart last night and cleaned everything up. It made a big difference. Everything works well for now so I'll leave it be until the parts I need pop up. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 22, 2018)

To he can get OEM parts to make a suitable repair could he clean the threaded part in the sector gear and the hand made bushing and use press fit repair on the threads and put it in and tighten it? It should remain in place then to he heats it 300 degrees to remove it.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 22, 2018)

I initially was going to loctite it, but, bent a small sheet of aluminum that attaches to the nearby motor mount to hold it temporarily. Lucky it didn't fall out in the lake. Can't believe someone would go through the extra work to do that, vs replacing a easy part


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 22, 2018)

samuelh1987 said:


> I initially was going to loctite it, but, bent a small sheet of aluminum that attaches to the nearby motor mount to hold it temporarily. Lucky it didn't fall out in the lake. Can't believe someone would go through the extra work to do that, vs replacing a easy part


I didn't know how hard that part was to get. I see quite a few of them still running here, but as far as parts like that I had no idea how available replacement pars were.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 22, 2018)

Easily obtained via ebay.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 26, 2018)

ordered the proper parts off ebay. Total cost was $24. Amazed someone went through so much trouble over $24 lol


----------



## samuelh1987 (May 4, 2018)

Just realized I never posted a video of the beast running. Pretty sure it has a exhaust leak too. Noticed white smoke coming from under the bottom of the cover and water on one of the cover screws. Is this easy to fix also? I assume a couple gaskets will fix it right up. 

https://youtu.be/p2eqJ7YC5GM


----------

